# Guages for F/I



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Installing Edelbrock E Force supercharger this spring and want to add 2 gauges to center stack, like SCSS product, what gauges, AFR, boost, oil pressure or Aeroforce scan guage? What info is most important with F/I? Thanks


----------



## JoeandReeseGTO (Jan 22, 2012)

I would put a wide band in there... You want to know when you run lean and when you run rich.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Wide band and Interceptor are what i use. The interceptor monitors boost so no need for a separate gauge.


----------



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

Im going to run a wide band and fuel pressure and boost. This way you can diagnose quick and in a hurry. Depends how much boost your running.. i would say fuel pressure is very important. If your fuel pump starts to crap out and you go lean. you can burn your engine up. But a wideband will show that your air to fuel ratio is off also. I like to know exactly what my engine is doing lol


----------

